
Election May Be a Turning Point for Legal Marijuana - isaacdl
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/10/25/us/marijuana-legalization-ballot-measures.html
======
mtgx
Too bad only two of the four main presidential candidates support legalized
marijuana, and unfortunately it's only the less popular two that do.

